# 37gal Stockage!



## Toddsteez (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have a 37 gallon, 30" x 12"x 23" tank with: custom canopy (adds 8" height), T-5 Lighting (2 bulbs, 28 in"), Canister filter (JBJ Reaction4 EFU-25, rated for 100gal), Remora Protein Skimmer (hang on the back style) + Maxi-Jet Submersible pump, small refugium (with chaeto), hood fan, live sand (4" deep), about 50lbs live rock, heater, and circulation pump (MN 606, 159gph).

I have Kenyan trees, about 10 green palys, a snowflake eel, and a fuzzy dwarf lionfish. What livestock, corals, and inverts would go well in this tank? I have some ideas but I would love some opinions! :fish9:


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

how many watts is in each bulb?

sounds like a great setup. just make sure you aquascape your live rock so water can flow evenly around each piece so no dead spots will occur.


----------



## Toddsteez (Dec 8, 2011)

31 watts + 10,000k on the daylight. I have an 18 watt blue light as well


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

For corals your not looking at much, as you don't have the lighting requirements. Mushrooms, some Button Polyps is about all your going to get. Kenya Tree, Pineapple Tree. As far as live stock, something in the agressive type would fit you. Your not going to be able to put in much, the Eel will munch on them, or the Lionfish will get em.


----------



## Toddsteez (Dec 8, 2011)

My blue light is actually 31 watts as well. Both are high output. Does that change my coral choices?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Toddsteez said:


> My blue light is actually 31 watts as well. Both are high output. Does that change my coral choices?


Nope, blue light is not white light. You should have at least 120watts of white light. Or equivilant LED.


----------

